# Infiniti JX Teased Again Ahead of Pebble Beach Debut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Moving around to the back-side of its new 7-seat luxury crossover, Infiniti has released a second teaser image of the new JX. Giving just a glimpse of the rear taillight, it's obvious the new JX will borrow styling cues from the rest of the brand's crossover lineup

Set to be revealed, in concept form, at the 2011 Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance on August 18, between now and that date, the Nissan luxury division will reveal five more teaser photos as a part of the "Power of 7″ marketing campaign. Each photo will be posted on the brand's Facebook page (www.facebook.com/Infiniti). And as an added incentive to send you to the page, Infiniti is running a contest to win a trip for two to the reveal at the Pebble Beach Concours.

After that unveiling the production model will debut at the LA Auto Show in November, with sales starting in the Spring of 2012.

More: *Infiniti JX Teased Again Ahead of Pebble Beach Debut* on AutoGuide.com


----------

